# How often do you replace your helmet?



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

If you don't race but do a lot of riding and have never been in a crash, how often should you replace based on wear and tear, sunlight exposure, sweat, etc. damaging the helmet? My Giro Atmos is going on 5 years now. Helmet rarely gets bumped and I always set it down right side up...and the straps look fine. I just recently changed out the sweat pads and it feels like a new helmet.

I know some of you are already going to say, if I'm worried about it, I should just replace it..right?

But seriously, is there any data out there looking at the average life of helmets besides the manufacturers 3yr recommendation?

Thanks.


----------



## natrab (Jun 19, 2010)

If I recall correctly, Giro recommends replacing helmets after 3 years regardless of use. I have only replaced mine twice (once after losing it) in the last 10 years and my old one still works fine.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Here we go again...


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Not so concerned about looks but rather the integrity of the foam...


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

There's been several threads about this already. To sum it up: It's foam that'll virtually last forever. The sun, sweat, and sunscreen will break it down. You need to replace it definitely. You don't need to unless you're in a crash. It's your head, so I'll keep replacing mine as suggested. Only if it fits bad/poor ventilation.
Those are the responses, for the most part, from the other threads.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Just like Peanya said, some will say they have used theirs since 1995. Others will be appalled, then the debate will begin. Your life is at stake vs. the big corporation can't know when my helmet will no longer protect me.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Considering that when I started racing ('84), the popular "helmet" of the day was a leather "hairnet", and when you trained, you didn't wear one at all.

I survived that pretty well.

I do wear a helmet nowadays 95+% of the time. 

I have 2 helmets: my racing/training one; and my commuter.
The racing/training one is about a year and a half old.
My commuter is about 8 years old and is an older mountain bike helmet.
Both have excellent ventilation and are in excellent condition.

I see no reason to get a new one until one breaks, or otherwise becomes unusable.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The helmet makers are in the business of selling helmets. Thus the "if your helmet is more than three years old you must replace it or you will die."

That being said, anything that starts as a liquid and becomes a solid (both the foam core and the outer shell) will continue to cure and become more brittle over time, particularly with exposure to UV and heat.

Generally, I recommend to our customers that if their helmet is more than five years old and has seen a lot of use and exposure to "consider" purchasing a new helmet. But I don't push it if their helmet appears to be in good shape.

The people that amaze me are the ones who come in with a ten to fifteen year old Bell that smells of a garbage dump and ask if we have "replacement pads" as theirs have literally rotted out.

It's sort of the same with folks who look for parts to resucitate a twenty year old floor pump.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I was very well aware that starting this thread would cause potential debate as I recall reading threads like these years ago. That's why I was hoping that there might be some data out there on tests done on worn helmets,etc.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Never unless you crash and damage your helmet.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

My next helmet will be made of unobtainium and carbon fiber so I'll never need to replace it...

I can't see why I should replace my helmet that has never been dropped or shocked in any way. I wash it regularly and the foam feels just as strong as it did 2 years ago.

I might get a new helmet in a year or 2 though... I want something the fits a little better and is smaller with more vents..


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

_"If you don't race but do a lot of riding and have never been in a crash, how often should you replace based on wear and tear, sunlight exposure, sweat, etc. damaging the helmet?"_

This is baloney. The things listed above do not damage your helmet. It will provide good protection for your head indefinitely unless damaged by trauma, e.g. in a fall.

_jmlapoint_ said it best. Aside from damage by crashing, never, unless you get tired of the color or style. Clean the straps & pads by washing them in Dawn dish washing liquid, then rinse thoroughly. The straps are made from the same material as car seat belts. I have an 9 year old car, & I've never thought of replacing them.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

danielc said:


> But seriously, is there any data out there looking at the average life of helmets besides the manufacturers 3yr recommendation?
> 
> Thanks.


Give the man his data... seriously the lawyers for helmet manufacturer assume their average users will toss, scratch, dump, or simply don't take proper care of their helmets once it's off their head, therefore to be safe from lawsuits they recommend replacing helments every three years. They certainly don't want a lawsuit from a cyclist claiming physical damages because his 10 yr already-trashed giro helmet wasn't sufficient to protect his head on a minor crash. Also replacing them every three years is good for their sales.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*every two years or so*



danielc said:


> If you don't race but do a lot of riding and have never been in a crash, how often should you replace based on wear and tear, sunlight exposure, sweat, etc. damaging the helmet? My Giro Atmos is going on 5 years now. Helmet rarely gets bumped and I always set it down right side up...and the straps look fine. I just recently changed out the sweat pads and it feels like a new helmet.
> 
> I know some of you are already going to say, if I'm worried about it, I should just replace it..right?
> 
> ...


I replace mine every two or three seasons. The helmet gets skunky and the pads always fall apart. I look out for bargains and usually don't spend more than $50-60 so its no big deal


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

When I can no longer wash the sweat out. About 2 years.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

The replace it every so often mantra is, I beleive, BS. My wife claims our kid's car seat has an expiration date. Yeah, set by the same people who make the car seats. Yeah, OK, I buy that.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I replace entirely based on style and trends.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.bhsi.org/replace.htm

I replace mine every 4 or 5 years


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

As per the mfg recommendations! Otherwise who will pay Giro, Bell or whatever to R&D new foams helmets?!!!! Think about the mouth you'd feed at Giro World Headquarters!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

with the heat i ride in i wanted the most ventilated helmet i could find, seems to be the specialized 2D which is a preposterous price, i managed to get one second hand from a guy that didnt like the colour of his, unless it breaks i dont ever plan on replacing it!!!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I change helmets every year, even if I don't crash them.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

been riding for 35 years, had 3 helmets.

you can do the math.

oh, wait...I didn't wear one for the first 15 years, that may alter the calculations.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

nightfend said:


> I change helmets every year, even if I don't crash them.


Why? are they actually worn out? Too skunky?


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Henry Chinaski said:


> http://www.bhsi.org/replace.htm


Thanks. That's about the most honest objective info I've seen on this topic.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Since we're told that soda bottles take something like a million years to decompose, I doubt a bulky plastic bicycle helmet becomes no good in three years. That sounds absurd. Of couse if my business was selling helmets, well then...


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I had a Gyro Pneumo rot out after about 3 years. Anchor for strap pulled out. And I'm really easy on equipment. Except when I crash it... Check your equipment.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I normally replace every 2-3 years. But I replace them ASAP after a bad crash.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*Thanks for the link...*

I agree that the EPS foam is pretty hardy and should last a long time. However I had a Giro Pneumo for a couple of years that developed a crack by the forehead region. Bell replaced it no questions asked but it did make me wonder how it could have happened. I am really careful with my stuff too. Turns out the new replacement Pneumo had that region reinforced. Makes you wonder about this foam.


----------



## rubiconatv (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't worry about replacing my helmet, if I crash I just replace my head. Simple enough....

TM


----------



## Aemmer (Jun 28, 2010)

hmmm can't remember. When did Specialized stop making the Sub Zero..


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

About every 3-4 years depending on funk factor and strap crackle and rot from my salt content.


----------

